# Your Garage Improvements



## MelindaV

Does anyone have plans to do any cleanup or improvements to their garage (beyond charging infrastructure) prior to the Model ☰ arriving? What's the current state of your garage?

My garage has unpainted sheetrocked walls, a bare concrete floor, stacks of 'stuff' that probably should just be sorted thru and donated/tossed and a couple too many cars. My goal is to sell a car or two, clear out some of the piles and paint the walls. I'd love to add rubber tiles or epoxy the floor too, but would be happy to just have enough of it clear to be able to clean

Here's some photos from the TMC garage thread to get you thinking of what you'd like to see changed in your own garage.


----------



## Badback

I would love to have a showplace garage, just not going to happen. Ours is 3 cars wide and 1-1/2 deep. Seems pretty large by most standards. But the contents make it kind of tight. There is space for 2 wheely bins (garbage and recyclables), a 1 face cord fire wood rack, Julie's tools and pond supplies, garden tools, and the Toolcat with snowblower in the winter and EZ-Go in the summer. The VW Beetle TDI is going back to VW next month but we are keeping the Tiguan. So, there is one slot for the ≡. Being in Minnesota means that all manner of road salt and dirt is dropped off of the bottom of the vehicles in the winter which makes a real mess and erodes the concrete. The most that I could do to spiff it up is paint the drywall and coat the floor. but that would mean moving everything out...to where?


----------



## KennethK

I like the work that Daerik did in painting his garage and put up the Tesla logo. There is another Youtuber by the name of Bob who has some fancy flooring. I am just going to clean my garage.


----------



## garsh

I have an integral garage, insulated from the rest of the house. I already own a Leaf, so having a warm garage helps extend my range in the winter. I bought new insulated garage doors two years ago. Last year, I bought one of these FLIR Thermal Cameras. With the frigid weather we've had the last few weeks, I've been putting it to good use locating the remaining "leaks" around the garage doors. I bought several rolls of Foam Weatherstrip Tape to seal off any places where cold air was seeping in. It's in pretty good shape now - the temperature remained around 48°F inside the garage even with our single-digit temperatures this weekend.

But that's more of a practical thing. I'm not going to do anything fancy.


----------



## TrevP

I'd spruce mine up but my wife's unused car lives in our single car garage so no point 

Our 3 will live outside


----------



## InElonWeTrust

MelindaV said:


> Does anyone have plans to do any cleanup or improvements to their garage (beyond charging infrastructure) prior to the Model ☰ arriving? What's the current state of your garage?
> 
> My garage has unpainted sheetrocked walls, a bare concrete floor, stacks of 'stuff' that probably should just be sorted thru and donated/tossed and a couple too many cars. My goal is to sell a car or two, clear out some of the piles and paint the walls. I'd love to add rubber tiles or epoxy the floor too, but would be happy to just have enough of it clear to be able to clean
> 
> Here's some photos from the TMC garage thread to get you thinking of what you'd like to see changed in your own garage.


Wow, your garage is amazingly clean. I'll be copying the garage picture right beneath your picture. I'm all over that one! The owner actually posted a step by step process of accomplishing it. Can't wait!


----------



## InElonWeTrust

TrevP said:


> I'd spruce mine up but my wife's unused car lives in our single car garage so no point
> 
> Our 3 will live outside


What kind of unused car gets precedence over the III? No way!


----------



## TrevP

InElonWeTrust said:


> What kind of unused car gets precedence over the III? No way!


Happy wife, happy life 

Besides, if my car lived in the garage I'd have to move hers everytime to use mine.


----------



## InElonWeTrust

TrevP said:


> Happy wife, happy life
> 
> Besides, if my car lived in the garage I'd have to move hers everytime to use mine.


Haha! You're a better husband than me. Mine says she doesn't even want to look at it when it comes because I'm so obsessed and she's afraid to do anything to it


----------



## MelindaV

InElonWeTrust said:


> Wow, your garage is amazingly clean. I'll be copying the garage picture right beneath your picture. I'm all over that one! The owner actually posted a step by step process of accomplishing it. Can't wait!


oh no... my garage is this 








the pix from post 1 are other's tidy garages


----------



## InElonWeTrust

MelindaV said:


> oh no... my garage is this
> View attachment 878
> 
> the pix from post 1 are other's tidy garages


Oh, makes mine look organized.haha


----------



## garsh

I almost forgot. I had my kitchen redone a few years ago. I mounted all of the old kitchen cabinets in my garage. So it's actually a lot more organized (and prettier) than it used to be.


----------



## MichelT3

I have a seperate 2.5 by 1.5 cars garage. Plus a carport. But both our daily drivers are outside, because there is no room for them!
I did the same as @garsh, but since then I accumulated a lot (I mean a LOT!) more stuff. Mostly carparts for my classic Citroëns. Engin blocks, transmissions, body panels, interior parts, and at least a dozen crates of small parts.
So mine looks more like @MelindaV 's quadrupled with oily bits.
Before the Model 3 arrives I will sell at least 3 (maybe 4) cars. Do away with most parts. And keep just one 1975 DS Wagon, which I own since 1991. Then clean up the garage and put in an automatic door system!


----------



## MichelT3

InElonWeTrust said:


> What kind of unused car gets precedence over the III? No way!


A valued classic or youngtimer lives inside. Of course it does! Quite right @TrevP ! 
Mine do too!


----------



## Badback

My ga


MelindaV said:


> oh no... my garage is this
> View attachment 878
> 
> the pix from post 1 are other's tidy garages


My garage is much worse than your garage, so there.


----------



## Rick59

MelindaV said:


> oh no... my garage is this
> View attachment 878
> 
> the pix from post 1 are other's tidy garages


At least your Christmas tree base is handy for next December.


----------



## InElonWeTrust

MelindaV said:


> oh no... my garage is this
> View attachment 878
> 
> the pix from post 1 are other's tidy garages


Just noticed the potential fire hazard near the water heater. Yikes!


----------



## Badback

Since there won't be any oil drips from the ≡, maybe I'll have my garage carpeted in shag.


----------



## TE3LA

I've started my improvements. I installed my Telsa Wall Charger last year (to get tax credit!) and also installed these nice red cabinets, but still have more work to do! I've also been thinking about ordering a custom grid decal / poster to install on the inside panels of my garage door so that when the garage is closed there will be something nice to look at....I plan on spending a lot of time in my garage ;-)


----------



## InElonWeTrust

TE3LA said:


> I've started my improvements. I installed my Telsa Wall Charger last year (to get tax credit!) and also installed these nice red cabinets, but still have more work to do! I've also been thinking about ordering a custom grid decal / poster to install on the inside panels of my garage door so that when the garage is closed there will be something nice to look at....I plan on spending a lot of time in my garage ;-)
> View attachment 879
> View attachment 880


Home Depot cabinets? If so, I got the same ones but in grey. Then when I went back to change my order, the red was sold out. Darn! I'm still going to try.


----------



## TE3LA

InElonWeTrust said:


> Home Depot cabinets? If so, I got the same ones but in grey. Then when I went back to change my order, the red was sold out. Darn! I'm still going to try.


 I bought on sale from http://www.garage-organization.com. It was free shipping which was super convenient. I'm not sure if sales are still on, but I'm super happy with them. Quality is solid and the red finish is super durable.


----------



## InElonWeTrust

TE3LA said:


> I bought on sale from http://www.garage-organization.com. It was free shipping which was super convenient. I'm not sure if sales are still on, but I'm super happy with them. Quality is solid and the red finish is super durable.


Looks great! Btw, I like the watch in the pic. I created a cool Model X gif with Falcon Wing doors on my Huawei watch. Love technology!


----------



## Steve

Ever since I began driving in 1962, I have always had the desire to build a garage of the size and style that would be both useful and enjoyable. In Nov. of 2000 I began my project and in Sep. of 2001 my garage was finished. My neighbor, Warren Hyer who was a great help in the construction made a couple of valuable suggestions. First, have a 10 foot ceiling, second, have a loft upstairs.
The loft is 9 feet wide by 36 feet long. About 1/3 is used for auto parts storage, the other 2/3 for household items. There is a drop down ladder for access. Those were two great changes that were made to the original blue prints. We also added a full bath. The walls are insulated and the ceiling is lightly insulated. In the mild winters of Modesto, Ca, we are very comfortable in the winter months. A 220 volt electric heater is used if needed. In the summer months of low humidity and 100 degree plus temps, I use a portable, full size evaporative cooler with a couple of fans placed strategically in the garage for air circulation. We have had family gatherings, car club activities, as well as automotive work. The single service bay is lined up with an overhead host. For an engine removal/installation the hoist picks up the powertrain from the floor behind the car and places it on an engine disassemble/assembly bench. A lift would be nice but I do not find it necessary. The Race Deck flooring is very comfortable to work on and cleans up easily. 
Another very nice feature is the wood walls. I was given some 5/8, 4x8 sheets of tongue and groove sub floor material. By using these sheets on the walls I can hang or mount just about anything desired. Surprisingly, they did not soak up a lot of paint.
Having a computer in the garage saves time when looking up/dreaming of all the neat car parts on the web. The HD projector with 10 foot diameter screen allows for great viewing of Doug Hargroves road race movies or watching LeMans, Daytona, Indy races, Electric GT races (hopefully), etc.
The Model 3 will either be driven in forward if the charge port is on the left rear of the car and be parked on the left side of the double garage door. If it is on the left front (in front of the drivers door), it will be backed in on the right side of the double garage door.
So, there you have it, a great car garage that also doubles as a place to go/hide when in the "doghouse"!!

PS Total solar production (Solar City) is 6 Kw which guarantees 98% over a year.


----------



## Steve C

Steve said:


> Ever since I began driving in 1962, I have always had the desire to build a garage of the size and style that would be both useful and enjoyable. In Nov. of 2000 I began my project and in Sep. of 2001 my garage was finished. My neighbor, Warren Hyer who was a great help in the construction made a couple of valuable suggestions. First, have a 10 foot ceiling, second, have a loft upstairs.
> The loft is 9 feet wide by 36 feet long. About 1/3 is used for auto parts storage, the other 2/3 for household items. There is a drop down ladder for access. Those were two great changes that were made to the original blue prints. We also added a full bath. The walls are insulated and the ceiling is lightly insulated. In the mild winters of Modesto, Ca, we are very comfortable in the winter months. A 220 volt electric heater is used if needed. In the summer months of low humidity and 100 degree plus temps, I use a portable, full size evaporative cooler with a couple of fans placed strategically in the garage for air circulation. We have had family gatherings, car club activities, as well as automotive work. The single service bay is lined up with an overhead host. For an engine removal/installation the hoist picks up the powertrain from the floor behind the car and places it on an engine disassemble/assembly bench. A lift would be nice but I do not find it necessary. The Race Deck flooring is very comfortable to work on and cleans up easily.
> Another very nice feature is the wood walls. I was given some 5/8, 4x8 sheets of tongue and groove sub floor material. By using these sheets on the walls I can hang or mount just about anything desired. Surprisingly, they did not soak up a lot of paint.
> Having a computer in the garage saves time when looking up/dreaming of all the neat car parts on the web. The HD projector with 10 foot diameter screen allows for great viewing of Doug Hargroves road race movies or watching LeMans, Daytona, Indy races, Electric GT races (hopefully), etc.
> The Model 3 will either be driven in forward if the charge port is on the left rear of the car and be parked on the left side of the double garage door. If it is on the left front (in front of the drivers door), it will be backed in on the right side of the double garage door.
> So, there you have it, a great car garage that also doubles as a place to go/hide when in the "doghouse"!!
> 
> PS Total solar production (Solar City) is 6 Kw which guarantees 98% over a year.
> View attachment 893
> 
> View attachment 894
> View attachment 895
> View attachment 896
> View attachment 897
> View attachment 898


Wow. Very very nice! Congrats


----------



## Steve

Thank You..... Steve


----------



## sdunnin

My garage is in pretty good shape, installed organizer system and metal cabinets a few years ago. Will probably paint the floor and definitely relocate the bikes, toys and sporting equipment along the wall where the charger will be.


----------



## ricardocabesa

Some serious OCD folks here-I like it!


----------



## Steve

sdunnin said:


> My garage is in pretty good shape, installed organizer system and metal cabinets a few years ago. Will probably paint the floor and definitely relocate the bikes, toys and sporting equipment along the wall where the charger will be.


Before you paint the floor, make sure that there are no lime deposits coming up and forming a white powder that blows away very easily. If it has come up and blown away there is a good chance that you might not notice it. I poured the floor for my garage, (see my post above), waited five years before painting. There was no grease or any other "stuff" on the floor. Followed directions exactly. A couple of years later I noticed that the Rustoleum Garage Floor Paint was peeling. I found no fault with the paint. The lime was coming to the surface and breaking the bond between the paint and the concrete. This seems to happen when there is higher than normal humidity (at least for Modesto, CA.) The only thing to do was to completely strip the floor, no way!!. Hence I installed Race Deck flooring. One good thing about the tiles is that you can do as much or a little as you want at any one time. Also, Race Deck tiles can be replaced individually within the project, I have had to do this a couple of times. It is not to difficult if you take your time.


----------



## Svein Friborg

TrevP said:


> Happy wife, happy life
> 
> Besides, if my car lived in the garage I'd have to move hers everytime to use mine.


You will move into the M3 when you get it, the only place it will be parked is at the SC ,


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My garage is neat and organized. It is however bland and boring. I already asked my wife if she was on board with a red accent wall and Tesla logo and she rolled her eyes. Looks like I get a Tesla banner hanging in front of my car and charging equipment and that's it.


----------



## dbemis

Got my first garage with a house I bought a couple years ago. Prepped it to be hopefully more useful in the future! Plus I swapped out the old chain drive (very loud) door opener with an extremely quiet, wifi connected opener.

Before (the day I took ownership of the house):









After:









How's everyones garages doing in preparation for your model 3?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

dbemis said:


> Got my first garage with a house I bought a couple years ago. Prepped it to be hopefully more useful in the future! Plus I swapped out the old chain drive (very loud) door opener with an extremely quiet, wifi connected opener.
> 
> Before (the day I took ownership of the house):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyones garages doing in preparation for your model 3?


Looking very good!

My garage has been ready for Model 3 since August. Just need the car...


----------



## MelindaV

I have been debating with myself if I'm going to do what I really want (light silver grey epoxy with a glitter embed glossy clear topcoat) or go the lazier and cheaper route and put down snap together floor tiles. 
My garage itself is relatively clean, but do have some boxes stacked across the back wall that have essentially been there since I moved in 6 years ago, so figuring out what is in them ( is this weekends plan. 
Then probably will paint the walls Bunny Grey and maybe the corner with my WC Neon Red


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I have been debating with myself if I'm going to do what I really want (light silver grey epoxy with a glitter embed glossy clear topcoat) or go the lazier and cheaper route and put down snap together floor tiles.
> My garage itself is relatively clean, but do have some boxes stacked across the back wall that have essentially been there since I moved in 6 years ago, so figuring out what is in them ( is this weekends plan.
> Then probably will paint the walls Bunny Grey and maybe the corner with my WC Neon Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639


What snap tile floors are you looking at? I found "Race Deck" but is was going to be very expensive as compared to the epoxy kits found at Lowes and Home Depot that range from $100-200.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rust-Oleum...-Kit-Actual-Net-Contents-240-fl-oz/1000201235

The Race Deck was going to be ~$1,000.

http://racedeck.com


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What snap tile floors are you looking at? I found "Race Deck" but is was going to be very expensive as compared to the epoxy kits found at Lowes and Home Depot that range from $100-200.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rust-Oleum...-Kit-Actual-Net-Contents-240-fl-oz/1000201235
> 
> The Race Deck was going to be ~$1,000.
> 
> http://racedeck.com


The epoxy kits you looked at will require 4-5 (for my small 2car garage.), plus glitter , plus renting a presser washer, possibly a floor sander plus the concrete head... so it's not so much the product, but the prep that jumps up the price. 
I was looking at the swisstrak tiles, 15 ¾" and $7 ea. I would need just under 200 (including the odd little corners and hall type spaces my garage has)... or saw a knockoff on amazon for 12" at $3 ea... so the tiles may be close to the epoxy price but days less work (but not as cool either)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> The epoxy kits you looked at will require 4-5 (for my small 2car garage.), plus glitter , plus renting a presser washer, possibly a floor sander plus the concrete head... so it's not so much the product, but the prep that jumps up the price.
> I was looking at the swisstrak tiles, 15 ¾" and $7 ea. I would need just under 200 (including the odd little corners and hall type spaces my garage has)... or saw a knockoff on amazon for 12" at $3 ea... so the tiles may be close to the epoxy price but days less work (but not as cool either)


Interesting -- it seemed to imply that the epoxy kit was good for a 2 car garage and does include the flakes as well. However it also seems like a one week job all in from prep to application to drying time -- not for me, though if I was ever going to do it now would be the time before the Tesla comes since that car will never sit outside overnight.

I found the Amazon tiles you mentioned -- this might be worth considering!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Interesting -- it seemed to imply that the epoxy kit was good for a 2 car garage and does include the flakes as well. However it also seems like a one week job all in from prep to application to drying time -- not for me, though if I was ever going to do it now would be the time before the Tesla comes since that car will never sit outside overnight.
> 
> I found the Amazon tiles you mentioned -- this might be worth considering!


It implies that, but all reviews say if it is going on bare concrete, a "2car garage kit" will not cover a single car garage because the amount that soaks in. Likewise their clear top for both "1car garage" and the "2car garage" have exactly the same amount of product... not sure if that is because they discovered it wasn't enough to cover a 2car garage and change packaging while there were still older versions out there or what... plus, I would not be doing the color chips
If I go with the epoxy option, I think I would order a true 100% epoxy kit instead of the rustoleum - figure with the work that goes into it, it may as well be done all out.


----------



## Tchris

MelindaV said:


> It implies that, but all reviews say if it is going on bare concrete, a "2car garage kit" will not cover a single car garage because the amount that soaks in. Likewise their clear top for both "1car garage" and the "2car garage" have exactly the same amount of product... not sure if that is because they discovered it wasn't enough to cover a 2car garage and change packaging while there were still older versions out there or what... plus, I would not be doing the color chips
> If I go with the epoxy option, I think I would order a true 100% epoxy kit instead of the rustoleum - figure with the work that goes into it, it may as well be done all out.


Epoxy floor coating is definitely the way to go. I had it done when we moved into a new home. Another alternative is a product called G-Floor. It is essentially a rubber type mat that comes in a roll, usually 10'x24' or 7.5'x17'. Sam's Club and Costco both used to sell it. It is a large mat for parking your car on, but you could cover your entire garage floor with it.


----------



## MelindaV

Tchris said:


> Epoxy floor coating is definitely the way to go. I had it done when we moved into a new home. Another alternative is a product called G-Floor. It is essentially a rubber type mat that comes in a roll, usually 10'x24' or 7.5'x17'. Sam's Club and Costco both used to sell it. It is a large mat for parking your car on, but you could cover your entire garage floor with it.


I've looked at some rollout rubber options too, and like them, but most I was seeing were more like 4ft wide (so more seams).


----------



## Steve

MelindaV said:


> I've looked at some rollout rubber options too, and like them, but most I was seeing were more like 4ft wide (so more seams).


Hi Melinda
Did you read my post about garage floor paint (post # 28)? After using both paint and tiles I would definitely choose tiles. Yes, Race Deck tiles are somewhat expensive but they are the best and come in several colors. Also, damaged tiles can be replaced individually. Another advantage is how quick they go down and you do not have to buy them all at once. I bought enough for the car areas and filled in the borders later. The company I purchased mine are from: http://elite-xpressions.com/rigid-interlocking-tiles/
This company has several other types of garage floor coverings...... Happy New Year.....Steve


----------



## JWardell

I used RaceDeck free flow tiles in my old garage. I was very happy with it, and of course the dead simple installation. It was perfect for the ratty old outdoor garage I used to have. If I was lucky enough to have a nice in-house garage maybe epoxy flooring would be more worth the investment.
Sadly I have nothing but an icy exposed driveway now. Here are some pictures if you want to see what it looks like:


----------



## Ken Voss

OK, just installed my wall connector total installed cost =$700 ($350 for the new wall connector on ebay plus $350 for the 60 amp breaker, wire and electrician to install). The floor is already epoxy painted, now I only need one more thing...... My Model 3 to fill the empty space. California in line on 3/31/16, so maybe 2 more months?????


----------



## JWardell

Is that a Sprite? Love that massive supercharger!


----------



## Ken Voss

JWardell said:


> Is that a Sprite? Love that massive supercharger!


Yes, a 1958 "BugEye" sprite or "FrogEye" for our British friends. With a complete steel tube chaises and a 500HP supercharged small block chevy engine details at www/kenvoss.com


----------



## Dr. J

Advice needed. 

I was planning on repairing my very old garage, but the roofers were afraid to get on it.  When the roofing company sent a guy over to inspect it for structural integrity, I had a classic "Mr. Blandings Builds his Dream House" moment: "Tear it down!" I've waffled back and forth over this for years, so I finally decided to take that advice.

My plans are for a detached two-car (19' x 20') craftsman style garage, if I get approval for variances next month. The only thing salvageable from the existing garage is the concrete floor, which my structural engineer says will work with a new beam (foundation wall) poured around it.

I'm planning on two 240V outlets on either side wall, probably on the same circuit with maybe a switch so only one can be used at a time. This is for parking flexibility for the single BEV (Model 3) plus one ICEV. I think my existing electrical panel will support all the juice needed in the new garage, but the licensed electrician who does the work will figure that out.

The space will be unconditioned. What interior wall/ceiling materials or storage systems are recommended? An architect friend recommended against drywall due to moisture.


----------



## Steve

Dr. J said:


> Advice needed.
> 
> I was planning on repairing my very old garage, but the roofers were afraid to get on it. When the roofing company sent a guy over to inspect it for structural integrity, I had a classic "Mr. Blandings Builds his Dream House" moment: "Tear it down!" I've waffled back and forth over this for years, so I finally decided to take that advice.
> 
> My plans are for a detached two-car (19' x 20') craftsman style garage, if I get approval for variances next month. The only thing salvageable from the existing garage is the concrete floor, which my structural engineer says will work with a new beam (foundation wall) poured around it.
> 
> I'm planning on two 240V outlets on either side wall, probably on the same circuit with maybe a switch so only one can be used at a time. This is for parking flexibility for the single BEV (Model 3) plus one ICEV. I think my existing electrical panel will support all the juice needed in the new garage, but the licensed electrician who does the work will figure that out.
> 
> The space will be unconditioned. What interior wall/ceiling materials or storage systems are recommended? An architect friend recommended against drywall due to moisture.


Hi Dr J
Read my post #23. Use plywood or equivilant for walls. Ceiling is a little more difficult but 1/4" plywood would work. I would look into a 1/8" 4X 8 sheet that has a waterproof white surface on one side.
Good Luck..... Steve


----------



## Dr. J

Steve said:


> Ever since I began driving in 1962, I have always had the desire to build a garage of the size and style that would be both useful and enjoyable. In Nov. of 2000 I began my project and in Sep. of 2001 my garage was finished. My neighbor, Warren Hyer who was a great help in the construction made a couple of valuable suggestions. First, have a 10 foot ceiling, second, have a loft upstairs.
> The loft is 9 feet wide by 36 feet long. About 1/3 is used for auto parts storage, the other 2/3 for household items. There is a drop down ladder for access. Those were two great changes that were made to the original blue prints. We also added a full bath. The walls are insulated and the ceiling is lightly insulated. In the mild winters of Modesto, Ca, we are very comfortable in the winter months. A 220 volt electric heater is used if needed. In the summer months of low humidity and 100 degree plus temps, I use a portable, full size evaporative cooler with a couple of fans placed strategically in the garage for air circulation. We have had family gatherings, car club activities, as well as automotive work. The single service bay is lined up with an overhead host. For an engine removal/installation the hoist picks up the powertrain from the floor behind the car and places it on an engine disassemble/assembly bench. A lift would be nice but I do not find it necessary. The Race Deck flooring is very comfortable to work on and cleans up easily.
> Another very nice feature is the wood walls. I was given some 5/8, 4x8 sheets of tongue and groove sub floor material. By using these sheets on the walls I can hang or mount just about anything desired. Surprisingly, they did not soak up a lot of paint.
> Having a computer in the garage saves time when looking up/dreaming of all the neat car parts on the web. The HD projector with 10 foot diameter screen allows for great viewing of Doug Hargroves road race movies or watching LeMans, Daytona, Indy races, Electric GT races (hopefully), etc.
> The Model 3 will either be driven in forward if the charge port is on the left rear of the car and be parked on the left side of the double garage door. If it is on the left front (in front of the drivers door), it will be backed in on the right side of the double garage door.
> So, there you have it, a great car garage that also doubles as a place to go/hide when in the "doghouse"!!
> 
> PS Total solar production (Solar City) is 6 Kw which guarantees 98% over a year.
> View attachment 893
> 
> View attachment 894
> View attachment 895
> View attachment 896
> View attachment 897
> View attachment 898


Very nice! Thank you for the tips.


----------



## MelindaV

@Dr. J - totally different climate where you are than what I deal with here, but we certainly have plenty of moisture in the NW and most every unconditioned garage here has gyp board. My garage has interior (dry rated) gyp board, but if moisture was a concern, there are moisture resistant, mold resistant, green board, durock, etc materials suitable for damp locations.
in your area, you would want to have the vapor barrier to the exterior (just under the exterior material) vs here, we would have it to the interior (just under the gyp board).


----------



## Dr. J

MelindaV said:


> @Dr. J - totally different climate where you are than what I deal with here, but we certainly have plenty of moisture in the NW and most every unconditioned garage here has gyp board. My garage has interior (dry rated) gyp board, but if moisture was a concern, there are moisture resistant, mold resistant, green board, durock, etc materials suitable for damp locations.
> in your area, you would want to have the vapor barrier to the exterior (just under the exterior material) vs here, we would have it to the interior (just under the gyp board).


Thanks for the tip, @MelindaV!


----------



## Rob Washington

Nothing too fancy and maybe a bit aspirational. Now I just need the car.


----------



## Charlie W

@Rob Washington That looks so cool! May I ask where you got the Supercharger (I don't know what to call it) wall paper/poster?


----------



## Rob Washington

Charlie W said:


> @Rob Washington That looks so cool! May I ask where you got the Supercharger (I don't know what to call it) wall paper/poster?


I projected an image onto the wall and traced it. Then paint and 1/4" Black pin-striping tape to change complete the "supercharger".


----------



## NJturtlePower

Looking to do some Racedeck Free-Flow tiles myself, just not sure on the design and accent color. 

One thing I did note is that a checkered pattern with free-flow give a trippy crazy look because of the alternating slats (Example #1). I prefer something simple like example #2.


----------



## Sandy

I know I did this somewhere already but here goes again (sorry if it's a repeat):

Before the move-in:



















After we made the deal. $ for $ my wife got the hardwood, I got the garage:




























Electrical upgrade. Ready to charge:


----------



## Timgullion

if you love garage builds go to this site.....I have spent hours here
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/


----------



## MelindaV

ok - so an update to my post back a year ago January... I've cleared out my garage (including my favorite car being shipped off to its new home in Indiana...), painted the walls, hung a couple ikea wall mount shelves, sanded the concrete sealer off, bought dark grey and clear epoxy (Epoxy-Coat) and just over 5lbs of various sizes of holographic, iridescent, silver and pearl glitter :tearsofjoy: (which pretty much has snuck into every room of my house, the car and some has made its way as far as to the area around my desk at work - glitter is very mischievous)
I still have a couple spots on the concrete to hit with the chemical stripper followed by degreaser, the acid etch and do a small scale test before I put down the epoxy, but all should be done long before the new car is ready to move in (also, not exactly a resale value move I am sure)


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> ok - so an update to my post back a year ago January... I've cleared out my garage (including my favorite car being shipped off to its new home in Indiana...), painted the walls, hung a couple ikea wall mount shelves, sanded the concrete sealer off, bought dark grey and clear epoxy (Epoxy-Coat) and just over 5lbs of various sizes of holographic, iridescent, silver and pearl glitter :tearsofjoy: (which pretty much has snuck into every room of my house, the car and some has made its way as far as to the area around my desk at work - glitter is very mischievous)
> I still have a couple spots on the concrete to hit with the chemical stripper followed by degreaser, the acid etch and do a small scale test before I put down the epoxy, but all should be done long before the new car is ready to move in (also, not exactly a resale value move I am sure)
> View attachment 5849


Nice! I made a BIG mistake and showed my wife the glitter......So is the application similar to mine? Put the grey down, sprinkle the glitter onto the wet grey, blow it around with a leaf blower, let it dry, vacuum up the remainder and roll the clear on top?


----------



## MelindaV

Sandy said:


> Nice! I made a BIG mistake and showed my wife the glitter......So is the application similar to mine? Put the grey down, sprinkle the glitter onto the wet grey, blow it around with a leaf blower, let it dry, vacuum up the remainder and roll the clear on top?


That is my plan, but want to see how that looks vs mixing the glitter into the grey


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> That is my plan, but want to see how that looks vs mixing the glitter into the grey


Like to see how this comes out. You going to experiment with test samples on plywood or something? If it works mixed in it would be a big work saver but I'm thinking it might minimize the glitter effect. Better get going with non-owner reservations ramping up!


----------



## MelindaV

Sandy said:


> Like to see how this comes out. You going to experiment with test samples on plywood or something? If it works mixed in it would be a big work saver but I'm thinking it might minimize the glitter effect. Better get going with non-owner reservations ramping up!


Agree it would probably be more evenly distributed but mixed in the grey may hide too much of it. I considered just getting two clear kits, one as the base with glitter mixed in and one as a top, but was worried on the amount of the concrete that may show thru. I could get a second clear and put down the grey as a base, add glitter to the first clear then go over it with the secon clear too...


----------



## Dr. J

I had to get permission to rebuild my garage in roughly the same location as the (current) falling down one, which I received this week. I'm about to sign the engineer's contract for the foundation, then start vetting contractors. Good thing I'm planning on deferring my Model 3 order to await the non-PUP version.  So if anyone else feels like they're falling behind on this garage thing, I'm way, way, way behind you!


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> Agree it would probably be more evenly distributed but mixed in the grey may hide too much of it. I considered just getting two clear kits, one as the base with glitter mixed in and one as a top, but was worried on the amount of the concrete that may show thru. I could get a second clear and put down the grey as a base, add glitter to the first clear then go over it with the secon clear too...


Actually that sounds like a good idea. I agree a lot of it might disappear mixed in with the grey. When they did mine the first grey coat of polyaspartic stayed wet long enough for them to sprinkle (actually dump) the PVC chips and have them stick. Mixing it in with the clear you might get much more even distribution of the glitter rather than trying to spread it manually over a wet surface. The guys could walk around on the wet surface with spiked foot ware to keep shoeprints off the floor..


----------



## AllaninAtlanta

I’ll try to post some pictures but I did something a little different for my garage walls. I used the cement board that would normally go on the exterior of a shed. It’s headboard and I used it for the lower 4 feet with a track system at the break point between that and drywall. It is nearly indestructible and I can hose it off making it really easy to clean the floors too.


----------



## MelindaV

here's my test sample...









This was glitter on top of the grey, then over it with clear (without glitter). I also did one with glitter in the clear and it came out ok, but a chunkier surface (with this mix of glitter) that looks like it may be prone to popping bits off. And also went back and looked at ordering another kit of clear and decided it wasn't worth it for the extra $300... 
So think what I'll do is sprinkler the glitter on the grey, then mix some of the finer glitter in with the clear.


----------



## NJturtlePower

MelindaV said:


> here's my test sample...
> View attachment 6090
> 
> 
> This was glitter on top of the grey, then over it with clear (without glitter). I also did one with glitter in the clear and it came out ok, but a chunkier surface (with this mix of glitter) that looks like it may be prone to popping bits off. And also went back and looked at ordering another kit of clear and decided it wasn't worth it for the extra $300...
> So think what I'll do is sprinkler the glitter on the grey, then mix some of the finer glitter in with the clear.


I would go with a bit less "bling"/texture, just use it as a highlight. Feel like your tires are going to pull it off and leave trails of sparkly down the street.  You may create your own personal rainbow road.........


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> here's my test sample...
> View attachment 6090
> 
> 
> This was glitter on top of the grey, then over it with clear (without glitter). I also did one with glitter in the clear and it came out ok, but a chunkier surface (with this mix of glitter) that looks like it may be prone to popping bits off. And also went back and looked at ordering another kit of clear and decided it wasn't worth it for the extra $300...
> So think what I'll do is sprinkler the glitter on the grey, then mix some of the finer glitter in with the clear.


Cool! Looks great on the sample. Did you sprinkle on a wet grey base? I like the idea of a pure clear on top like your sample.


----------



## sledhead36

I may have gone a little overboard...... My 3 will never feel alone.


----------



## MelindaV

Previously I cleaned out and painted my garage, changed out the overhead lights and stripped the floor.
For the holiday weekend, this is what I did...

BEFORE


















AFTER


















Will be adding a rubber cove base in the next few days too. For now, having a hard time not just opening the garage door to look at it. Photos don't come close to doing it justice


----------



## Griff

I love it! I've been waiting for these pictures for a long time. More pictures please. Maybe some closeups.


----------



## garsh

Wow @MelindaV, that looks better than I expected. Good job!


----------



## MelindaV

Griff said:


> I love it! I've been waiting for these pictures for a long time. More pictures please. Maybe some closeups.


thanks 

here's a quick video and a closeup pix (plus the couple I already posted here last night). the phone's camera doesn't capture it very well in closeup. i think the light from the glitter throws off the light meter and focus. I may have to get my SLR out this afternoon 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjXQDaRnK-_/


----------



## Henchman

For those of you looking to fix your garage up for your new car, I'd like to recommend a great DIY floor solution.
I was going to do epoxy, but it being an older house with no rebar in the garage floor, cost and the inevitability of cracks in the future made me look elsewhere.
I found an affordable easy DIY solution at garageflooringinc.com

Here's a before and after pic.
Took me a day to lay the floor by myself.


----------



## jbp

I used racedeck. It looks like that in the picture.

http://racedeck.com/racedeck-products/


----------



## NJturtlePower

jbp said:


> I used racedeck. It looks like that in the picture.
> 
> http://racedeck.com/racedeck-products/


I will be doing the same with RaceDeck Free-Flow tiles when my Tesla tax rebate come in next spring. 

I have about 12 designs drawn out and saved already... the hard part will be picking a FINAL one.

You can save and play with your own garage floor here: http://designer.racedeck.com/


----------



## Quicksilver

MelindaV said:


> Previously I cleaned out and painted my garage, changed out the overhead lights and stripped the floor.
> For the holiday weekend, this is what I did...
> 
> BEFORE
> View attachment 9366
> 
> 
> View attachment 9367
> 
> 
> AFTER
> View attachment 9368
> 
> 
> View attachment 9369
> 
> 
> Will be adding a rubber cove base in the next few days too. For now, having a hard time not just opening the garage door to look at it. Photos don't come close to doing it justice


That HPWC is itching to be plugged in.  When is the baby coming home?


----------



## MelindaV

Quicksilver said:


> That HPWC is itching to be plugged in.  When is the baby coming home?


Told coworkers that asked this afternoon "sometime between next week and November" 
Keep telling myself that waiting for dual motors will be worth the extra wait....


----------



## Henchman

NJturtlePower said:


> I will be doing the same with RaceDeck Free-Flow tiles when my Tesla tax rebate come in next spring.
> 
> I have about 12 designs drawn out and saved already... the hard part will be picking a FINAL one.
> 
> You can save and play with your own garage floor here: http://designer.racedeck.com/


I got mine from garageflooringinc.com 
I think the various companies get them all from the same place.

But super easy to make your own design and install yourself as well.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Excited for this little garage cooling upgrade on the way...


Besides soon having only one ICE parking inside will cut the heat down for sure.


----------



## MGallo

sledhead36 said:


> I may have gone a little overboard...... My 3 will never feel alone.
> View attachment 6190


That's amazing. Inspirational. You operate at whole different level than most of us here (at least me).


----------



## MGallo

Sandy said:


> I know I did this somewhere already but here goes again (sorry if it's a repeat):
> 
> Before the move-in:
> 
> View attachment 5838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5837
> 
> 
> After we made the deal. $ for $ my wife got the hardwood, I got the garage:
> 
> View attachment 5839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5841
> 
> 
> Electrical upgrade. Ready to charge:
> 
> View attachment 5843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5845


@Sandy what brand are your tire racks? They look way more heavy duty than other ones that I have found thus far, other than redline engineering brand.


----------



## raptor

With these tire racks, is there no concern about flat spots? I've always stacked mine horizontally on a dolly, but want something more space efficient.


----------



## garsh

raptor said:


> With these tire racks, is there no concern about flat spots?


No. There's not enough weight to cause flat spots.


----------



## Sandy

MGallo said:


> @Sandy what brand are your tire racks? They look way more heavy duty than other ones that I have found thus far, other than redline engineering brand.


Garage Living in Woodbridge:










And they are robust! The rollbar padding on the corners is the result of significant head dents........


----------



## groundlevelpaint

I made a spot for my baby model 3 with racedeck garage flooring. She sits right over the tee every day and night


----------



## Black Panther

Very nice job groundlevelpaint. I did something similar with less expensive flooring from costco.com. I also used foam board and an xacto knife to make the logo and letters for my wall.


----------



## garsh

How do you people not have "stuff" littering every wall of your garage?


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> How do you people not have "stuff" littering every wall of your garage?


Cuz some of us are compulsive neat freaks not just with our cars. 










BTW.....Garage update hopefully coming soon, ie hopefully before the EOM


----------



## LUXMAN

Black Panther said:


> Very nice job groundlevelpaint. I did something similar with less expensive flooring from costco.com. I also used foam board and an xacto knife to make the logo and letters for my wall.
> View attachment 16801
> View attachment 16802
> View attachment 16803
> View attachment 16804
> View attachment 16805
> View attachment 16806


can you tell me the name of the FONT you used? And what program?

EDIT: Actually found it on Google. Its TESLA font. But how do you put it in word??

EDIT: OK, well that was easy. Thank you Google. So anybody know where to get Vinyl Lettering made? Found some online but not with the TESLA font


----------



## Black Panther

I decided to make my own Tesla logo and letters. Was easy and inexpensive - around $12 for 2 large pieces of 1/8" thick foam board from Hobby Lobby. Also, by making the logo and letters myself, I was able to get the exact size I wanted for my wall. (See Black Panther pics above.) Here is what I posted in a My Tesla Garage discussion on this forum. Forgive me for repeating it. I am new to the forum and still learning. I am also attaching pics to give you an idea of how it looked when I was cutting out the letters and logo.

My previous post: Here is My Tesla Garage project. I used inexpensive foam board and an xacto knife to make the logo and the letters. Additionally, I used my iPhone and AppleTV to project the logo and letters on my 65" tv screen. When I got the size I wanted (by making the letters larger or smaller on my phone - by using pinch gestures), I taped a piece of thin paper table cloth over the screen and lightly traced the logo and letters with a pencil - being careful not to damage the tv screen. After that, I taped the paper to my foam board - to hold it in place - and cut out the logo and letters with my xacto knife. Lastly, I attached the logo and letters to the wall with Command Poster Strips. They work well because of the light weight of the foam board.


----------



## groundlevelpaint

Wow Panther!!! You just gave me another idea for a winter project looks really sweet I got to get busy painting my garage and making some logos nice job


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Here is my garage floor improvement!


----------



## Love

Wow, how have I missed this thread and not posted about my garage improvements!? Here is mine! Nothing done on the floor, love what others have done like @SoFlaModel3 in the last post. Great job! I had an electrician put in a 14-50 on a 50 amp breaker, bought a CMC to dedicate to the garage (that way my wife and I both keep our UMCs with the cars, which I like), and then spent a Labor Day on the back wall to make it an official Tesla garage!!! I actually refer to it as a shrine (the "Tesla shrine of Iowa" in fact), and expect any and all visitors to genuflect as such!!! @FRC visited the sacrarium with humility and respect, he's a true believer!!! 😂
Trying to think what else I want to do in there, though I think I've got it to a point of "done" for now. The floors in this thread though..... 🤔🤔🤔😎


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> I actually refer to it as a shrine (the "Tesla shrine of Iowa" in fact), and expect any and all visitors to genuflect as such!!!











We're not worthy!


----------



## FRC

Somehow, pictures don't do it justice, @Lovesword . In two dimensions, it's difficult to capture the glow, the aura, the magnificence that has been created!


----------



## fritter63

Picture to date of the "Tesla Shrine" in the garage. I finally got around to installing the life sized vinyl print of a super charger. Although we have two teslas, we already have a Clipper Creak HCS 40 J-1772 charger from the Leaf days, and so it was just no cost to keep using that, aside from the adapter.

I extended one of the two NEMA-14-50 outlets along the wall using an "extension box" to allow a conduit run, then just used a surface mount box at the end. The charger is wired to for a 14-50 plug as well. So this gives us:

1) the charger at the front of the garage, so that we can plug in either car depending on which needs charger. (We typically charge the wife's LR daily to 80% for her 34 mile commute, then we charge my SR+ once or twice a week to 80% for putzing around town)
2) With the 14-50 at the back of garage, I have the option of backing one car in, and then we can charge both at the same time (they are on separate 40 amp breakers), using the Tesla portable charger.

So, I installed the SC print around the clipper creek charger, just kind of as a joke. Unfortunately, getting it installed well turned out to be impossible. The transfer paper on top tended to bunch when the vinyl wasn't, so we couldn't tell what was right. When the vinyl did bunch, we weren't sure if it was the transfer paper. The right half seemed to be fine, then the lower left got a bunched and creased. When we tried to pull up the bottom and redo it, the (NEW!) paint came off in several areas, making a smooth install impossible.

So I'd have to call the print a failure. It mostly good except for on the bottom, but that's going to drive me crazy.

So back to the drawing board. I'll be going with my original idea, which is to CNC a "Relief" of an SC, maybe 3 inches deep to give the same look. Will then paint it up (ply or MDF) to make it look like a supercharger. I'll also be incorporating the 3D printed J-1772 holster so that the cable hangs on the fake SC in a similar way as the real one.

other items still on the list:

- Finish painting other walls
- CNC another Tesla logo, but painted in MSM colors to match my car
- Epoxy finish the floor
- Trim baseboards and windows in Tesla red trim
- CNC storage cabinets that look like Tesla Power Wall cabinets.


----------



## fritter63

Ok, just got a caught up on this thread I'm now a part of (no, I didn't originally post here!).  Sorry if this is too off topic, but I'm worried if I started a new topic it would just get merged back in.

For those of you who have done epoxy on the floors, how is it holding up (@MelindaV ?).

I'm looking at epoxy vs racetrack tiles. My concerns:

Epoxy: Have comments in the garage forum that "eventually it all comes up unless perfectly prepped and installed"

Racetrack: 
- Do they warp and lift in the heat (we get 110 here sometimes!). 
- Do they fade in the sun? 
- How do they hold up to Harley oil leaks? (I really need to get that fixed).

Interested in real life experiences here, not sales pitch promises. ;-)


----------



## MelindaV

fritter63 said:


> For those of you who have done epoxy on the floors, how is it holding up (@MelindaV ?).


Mine is holding up great. (omg, I love my garage floor so much - that is ok, right?) The inch or so that is outside the garage door (north exposure but does get some sun on it in the afternoon) has discolored a little - so sun really does impact the epoxy, but otherwise, it is still amazing. No lifting, tire marks or anything else you might worry about. BUT I spent a huge amount of time on the concrete before putting the epoxy on. (scrapped any of the loose sealer up, rented a floor sander and went over everything, then went over it again with a chemical stripper - if doing it again, I'd have just started out with the diamond concrete grinder/polisher as the sander just wasnt enough to get that top layer of concrete off that had the sealer embedded in it).
I also used a true 100% epoxy instead of the partial epoxy kits. it was more money, but when done right, it should last years and years. The partial epoxy kits are tougher than floor paint, but will not hold up as long as the full 100% epoxy.

When I get home, I can take a couple pix if you'd like (although it has not been mopped for a couple weeks  (again, omg, I mop my garage floor now!)


----------



## fritter63

MelindaV said:


> When I get home, I can take a couple pix if you'd like (although it has not been mopped for a couple weeks  (again, omg, I mop my garage floor now!)


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, would love to see recent pictures.

However, it may all be academic now. I just showed my wife a picture of the RaceDeck tile with checkerboard and she made an audible squeal (her dad used to race motorcycles, so grew up around all that)...... "And I can have a checkerboard that matches my car????".


----------



## MelindaV

fritter63 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yes, would love to see recent pictures.
> 
> However, it may all be academic now. I just showed my wife a picture of the RaceDeck tile with checkerboard and she made an audible squeal (her dad used to race motorcycles, so grew up around all that)...... "And I can have a checkerboard that matches my car????".


but did you show her the glitter epoxy?


----------



## fritter63

MelindaV said:


> but did you show her the glitter epoxy?


Just did. She said "Tell Melinda 'Ooooooohhhhhhhh'".


----------



## mswlogo

I have a brand new garage. Still in progress. I insulated, sheet rocked and taped last winter. 

A couple hairline cracks are forming (grrr) poured a couple years ago now. Can these epoxies flex with small cracks?


----------



## MelindaV

fritter63 said:


> Just did. She said "Tell Melinda 'Ooooooohhhhhhhh'".


First pix is me pulling forward further than normal, so floor shown just behind the tire is normally where the tire sits









and same area behind the rear tire (so where the rear tire sits, and rolled over by the front tire daily) and looking straight down


----------



## MelindaV

mswlogo said:


> I have a brand new garage. Still in progress. I insulated, sheet rocked and taped last winter.
> 
> A couple hairline cracks are forming (grrr) poured a couple years ago now. Can these epoxies flex with small cracks?


you would really need to saw cut and fill with a flexible caulk meant for concrete so any movement has a place to go. My floor didn't have any control joints, and when the house was about a year old it developed a crack both directions nearly centered (making it into quadrants).
I chipped out the largest pieces along the crack and filled it with concrete filler (not flexible) and sanded it down smooth. the cracks are just now starting to show thru the epoxy, it hasn't cracked the epoxy (yet), but sorta looks like a welt that sits just slightly higher.

its hard to see in the pix, but running right/left at about the center of the photo


----------



## fritter63

mswlogo said:


> I have a brand new garage. Still in progress. I insulated, sheet rocked and taped last winter.
> 
> A couple hairline cracks are forming (grrr) poured a couple years ago now. Can these epoxies flex with small cracks?


There's only two things to know about concrete:

1) It's going to get hard
2) It's going to crack.

Even with control joints. Our house floors are exposed (stained and sealed) concrete. They cut control joints at 12' intervals. And still it is riddled with hairline cracks, which we've learned to embrace as part of the "rustic" look in a straw bale house designed to look like an old adobe Spanish mission.

And that may be my main reason for going with the plastic tiles, the garage is in similar shape after 12 years.


----------



## Bigriver

I wash my cars inside the garage all winter long, transporting that icky road salt from my cars to my concrete garage floor, which is now starting to pit. I longingly look at the sleek garage floors some of you have done (@MelindaV, yours is THE best!) but I have wondered how they would handle road salt? Some of the racetrack options look sleek too, but I wonder how leaves, dog hair and that general garage grime flow over the surface and out of my life vs getting trapped?


----------



## mswlogo

fritter63 said:


> There's only two things to know about concrete:
> 
> 1) It's going to get hard
> 2) It's going to crack.
> 
> Even with control joints. Our house floors are exposed (stained and sealed) concrete. They cut control joints at 12' intervals. And still it is riddled with hairline cracks, which we've learned to embrace as part of the "rustic" look in a straw bale house designed to look like an old adobe Spanish mission.
> 
> And that may be my main reason for going with the plastic tiles, the garage is in similar shape after 12 years.


Yeah, I've just accepted them. It is not that bad, they are thin, level and not to many. No control joints.

Can you explain a bit more about the plastic tiles?

Thanks.


----------



## Madmolecule

Had to go ice free


----------



## Bigriver

@Madmolecule, you got a second white Model 3?! Just to confuse the neighbors?! Any differences between them?


----------



## Madmolecule

White interior on the wife’s. Figured with the same wheels it was worth having a spare made up. My wife is very skilled at finding curbs. The main wow difference was my vin was 88k, and hers is 437k. Elon has been busy over the last 9 months


----------



## Love

@Madmolecule I EMPHATICALLY APPROVE!!! 😎

For sale: Audi logo wall decoration


----------



## fritter63

mswlogo said:


> Can you explain a bit more about the plastic tiles?


https://www.garageflooringllc.com/garage-floor-tiles/

@Madmolecule looks like you got your supercharger print on ok (damned showoff). What was the trick?


----------



## Schroeder0202




----------

